

Companies Ranked by Turnover Rates - TallGuyShort
http://www.businessinsider.com/companies-ranked-by-turnover-rates-2013-7

======
TallGuyShort
I expect someone may comment and ask what this has to do with Hacker News, but
I submitted it because of a couple of very interesting things I noticed.
First, I've always heard how people used to have a sense of loyalty to their
company, and (probably) vice versa. It seems that companies with the lowest
turn-over have much older employees. Of course, you can't have 20-year old
employees without them being about 40, so I'm sure that messes with my
perception of the statistics. Second, pay is obviously not correlated with
tenure very strongly. Probably a lot more to do with how much people like the
job and the company. Nothing terribly surprising, but still interesting, I
thought.

